# Any Fans of Heavy Metal Music?



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of rock/metal and one of the main reasons I have SA is that I don't really have many friends that enjoy the kind of music I like. I can go for DAYS and NIGHTS talking about obscure, cult-status bands I listen to!

If anyone wants to get a hold of me via AIM or e-mail, please PM me. I am especially responsive via AIM since I don't have to worry about capitalization or grammar as opposed to the habit of doing so by e-mail or on any forum. 

I got some cool stuff to show anyone who likes old school heavy/speed metal from the '80s, so PM me if you want!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i m here...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjc400 (Oct 10, 2011)

\m/ MY HEART IS STEEL AND MY VEINS RUN BLACK \m/

You will pry my guitar from my cold dead fingers. 

I'm probably going to see Megadeth at Madison Square Garden in January. I might be alone so if anyone wants to meet up let me know! I like everything from thrash to speed to power to death to black to core to prog... Metal til death!!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I love metal! 

Some of my favorite metal bands are Ghost, Metallica, Mastodon, In Flames, and Slayer.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love rock, exspecialy old school. Anything from 60's-80's I adore. Def Lepord, Skidrow, Ozzy, and ACDC are some of my favorites!


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Guns N Roses, Motley Crue, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Skid Row, Led Zeppelin


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Iron Maiden,Death,Mayhem,Led Zeppelin,Ozzy,Slayer,Burzum............


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

metal rules!!!

slayer, meshuggah, tool, the ocean, old megadeth, anthrax, pantera, old lamb of god, dimmu borgir, children of bodom, dream theater, dillinger escape plan, ozzy, sabbath, iron maiden, dio, cradle of filth, veil of maya, between the buried and me, opeth, anathema, winds, the melvins, darkest hour, isis, amon amarth, tomahawk, fantomas, mastodon, neurosis, mortician, lantlos, soilwork, nebra, sonata arctica, sunn o))), nevermore, origin, cephalic carnage, burzum, black label society, arch enemy, dark funeral, green carnation, in flames...


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I love metal. So many bands to list it's not even funny.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Tastes run from obviously cheesy or old school to newer stuff and folk/prog rock and symphonic metal, here. Been listening to Amorphis recently. Pain of Salvation, Insomnium, Opeth, Evergrey, occasionally bands like Epica, Leaves Eyes, Sonata Artica, Within Temptation, Kamelot, Therion, Tristania, old Nightwish, etc. I also listen to non-metal though.

One of my favorite tracks


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> Tastes run from obviously cheesy or old school to newer stuff and folk/prog rock and symphonic metal, here. Been listening to Amorphis recently. Pain of Salvation, Insomnium, Opeth, Evergrey, occasionally bands like Epica, Leaves Eyes, Sonata Artica, Within Temptation, Kamelot, Therion, Tristania, old Nightwish, etc. I also listen to non-metal though.
> 
> One of my favorite tracks


Love that album ^^ In The Halls of Awaiting has to be my favorite album by them though.

For the thread- Not that big of a fan of progressive and I haven't listened to folk metal in the longest time. Over the years my tastes have changed but I've always stuck with old thrash/speed metal and melo death. Starting to get back into death metal though after watching a documentary with my buddy. Love the new york bands.

Old In Flames will be my favorite band until the end of time though. Haven't even heard their newest stuff yet after Come Clarity (not even a fan of that one).


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

90s rock / nu-metal here. So many good bands were out around that time and then died off, its a shame. The ones still playing have grown dull and the rest vanished. Not all, but most.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like metal.. 
I like death,doom,progressive,avantgarde and so on.I also like hard rock,prog. and older stuff.

Some bands I enjoy listening to are:Opeth,Porcupine tree,My dying bride,Behemoth,Morbid angel,A perfect circle,The devil's blood,Katatonia,Gojira,Enslaved,Devin townsend and Strapping young lad,Windir,Tristania,Theatre of tragedy,Anekdoten,Led Zeppelin,Unexpect,Arcturus,Sleepytime gorilla museum,Green Carnation,Madder Mortem,Necrophagist,Obscura,As blood runs black,Peccatum,Ihsahn,Rainbow(with Dio of course),Black sabbath,The doors,Anathema,Death,Obituary,Immortal,Paatos,Ram-Zet and that's what comes to my mind right now.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

idiotboy said:


> metal rules!!!
> 
> slayer, meshuggah, tool, the ocean, old megadeth, anthrax, pantera, old lamb of god, dimmu borgir, children of bodom, dream theater, dillinger escape plan, ozzy, sabbath, iron maiden, dio, cradle of filth, veil of maya, between the buried and me, opeth, anathema, winds, the melvins, darkest hour, isis, amon amarth, tomahawk, fantomas, mastodon, neurosis, mortician, lantlos, soilwork, nebra, sonata arctica, sunn o))), nevermore, origin, cephalic carnage, burzum, black label society, arch enemy, dark funeral, green carnation, in flames...


Nice to see some prog rock fans around here!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

LowKey said:


> Nice to see some prog rock fans around here!


i love prog! it's so amazing, and even though at times it can be dorky it's still the bomb.

my favorite prog-rock and prog-metal bands are (some already listed)...

tool
meshuggah
mars volta
dillinger escape plan
the ocean
nebra
dream theater
king crimson

and even though it's nothing related to metal, since a number of people have listed opeth i was wondering if anyone likes post-rock too? like godspeed you black emperor, explosions in the sky, etc?


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

idiotboy said:


> i love prog! it's so amazing, and even though at times it can be dorky it's still the bomb.
> 
> my favorite prog-rock and prog-metal bands are (some already listed)...
> 
> ...


King Crimson is my all-time favorite band. I'm hoping to see Tool next year. And I also like bands like Animals as Leaders.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm more punk and hiphop, but enjoy the occasional metal band. I love jonnyx and the groadies(of Portland) and dimmu borgir. They are so over the top, it's great. They increase my anxiety, so I can only handle small doses.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm more of an Industrial fan, but there's a song or two from Marilyn Manson and Tool that I enjoy.


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Lulz

\m/


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I love metal too!!! I like melodeath/doom metal bands a lot!!!


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I love Insomnium, Leaves Eyes, Sonata Artica and Nightwish, Forefather, Edguy, Majesty, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Crystal Viper, Iron Maiden, Sabaton, Dark Moor, Blind Guardian and dozens more.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I love metal! I'm not a hardcore fan though.

As Blood Runs Black, As I Lay Dying, The Devil Wears Prada, The Faceless, Suicide Silence, Parkway Drive, We Are the Ocean, We Came As Romans, Attack Attack!, Bring Me The Horizon.

To list some favorites


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Sludge, doom, stoner, thrash


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 13, 2012)

I heart metal, as it were. Uh, huh. Mostly progressive and power metal, though of the two, mostly progressive metal. I can't forget the old stuff - liking Queensryche makes me feel like I'm an old man, though.


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 13, 2012)

talisman said:


> I love Insomnium, Leaves Eyes, Sonata Artica and Nightwish, Forefather, Edguy, Majesty, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Crystal Viper, Iron Maiden, Sabaton, Dark Moor, Blind Guardian and dozens more.


Sonata Arctica..... :afr I am little number nine, himself.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> I'm a huge fan of rock/metal and one of the main reasons I have SA is that I don't really have many friends that enjoy the kind of music I like. I can go for DAYS and NIGHTS talking about obscure, cult-status bands I listen to!
> 
> If anyone wants to get a hold of me via AIM or e-mail, please PM me. I am especially responsive via AIM since I don't have to worry about capitalization or grammar as opposed to the habit of doing so by e-mail or on any forum.
> 
> I got some cool stuff to show anyone who likes old school heavy/speed metal from the '80s, so PM me if you want!


Hey I love the CARS , they are my favorite band, I love Motley Crue, I seen them twice. Guns N Roses, so wanting the original band members to reunite. Skid Row with Sebastian Bach and bands such as the Bulletboys, Racer X, Danger Danger and Dangerous Toys, give me a shout out. Id love to hear from you.
Steve


----------



## jackdanial (Jan 25, 2012)

Not many other Dio fans out there?! A shame since he was one of the greatest metal singers imo.

Dio, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, old Metallica and Black Label Society.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I love Metal..particualry death metal..but isnt BLACK metal just 5hit?
I dunno how people listen to the likes of Burzum :|


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> Hey I love the CARS , they are my favorite band, I love Motley Crue, I seen them twice. Guns N Roses, so wanting the original band members to reunite. Skid Row with Sebastian Bach and bands such as the Bulletboys, Racer X, Danger Danger and Dangerous Toys, give me a shout out. Id love to hear from you.
> Steve


haha, racer X. never really gave that band a listen but I'm definitely a paul gilbert fan for sure. good stuff.


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

jackdanial said:


> Not many other Dio fans out there?! A shame since he was one of the greatest metal singers imo.
> 
> Dio, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, old Metallica and Black Label Society.


best thread. SLEEP, electric wizard, made out of babies. also DIO is ****ing awesome!! ride the tigaaaaaa


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

i forgot neurosis, i love stoner metal <3


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

idiotboy said:


> i love prog! it's so amazing, and even though at times it can be dorky it's still the bomb.
> 
> my favorite prog-rock and prog-metal bands are (some already listed)...
> 
> ...


i <3 godspeed


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

LeftyFretz said:


> haha, racer X. never really gave that band a listen but I'm definitely a paul gilbert fan for sure. good stuff.


hey you should, they are defintely different and if you know Paul Gilbert i highly recommend RACER X


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

jane dough said:


> i <3 godspeed


yes! excellent. what an amazing band.

i actually dig the new lamb of god album a lot, which is a surprise since 'sacrament' was terrible and 'wrath' was just so-so. i also got the new lacuna coil today and it's not too bad either. i got a leak of the new eluveitie but haven't heard it yet; i'm hoping to by monday or tuesday. 2012 is the year of metal, kids!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course. Been that from the start. But these days I tend to go for the extreme/avant-garde metal bands these days. I know way too many.


----------



## ksanman (Jan 28, 2012)

Up the irons \M/. Ever since I heard the open note to "Iron Man" I have been drawn into metal. My list includes Metallica, Megadeth , Anthrax, Breaking Benjamin, As I Lay Dying. Number 1 right now is Trivium, they just have a sound that a lot of bands don't seem to have plus great energy live.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

jackdanial said:


> Not many other Dio fans out there?! A shame since he was one of the greatest metal singers imo.
> 
> Dio, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, old Metallica and Black Label Society.


Dio was definitely one of the best metal vocalists of all time - both his stuff with Sabbath and his solo work was awesome.

Also: You have excellent taste, and well done for specifying _old_ Metallica, because their new stuff is atrocious.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

jane dough said:


> ride the tigaaaaaa


:clap


----------



## QuietAnonymous (Jan 31, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse, Obituary, Kreator, Acid Bath, Sabbath, Maiden, etc.

Lately I've been getting into what I consider "emo" metal, if you will. When I think of these bands I picture teenage kids in skinny jeans but man, some of it is pretty good! Through the Eyes of the Dead, Whitechapel, etc.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I went though a metal phase back during the Nu-Metal explosion. I was digging Staind, Godsmack, Korn, Limp Biscuit, and then some grunge like Soundgarden and STP. Eventually I took the plunge to some really heavy stuff like Fear Factory, Slipknot and then some Doom metal like Type O Negative. 

Before that, the hardest music I listened to was Black Sabbath's "Paranoid" , Led Zeppelin "1", AC-DC's "Back in Black" and GNR's "Appetite for Destruction".

I don't listen to a lot of metal now, but I am really into the show called "Evolution of Metal" on VH1 Classic. I find it interesting to follow metal from its roots and across all the various sub-genres.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

No offense, but I had intended this thread for people who like metal to get in contact with me (through PM or AIM) because I don't have that many friends who listen to the kind of metal that I love (NWOBHM, speed/thrash metal, etc.).

So yeah...


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not offended, I was just in a mood to opine about metal.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> I'm not offended, I was just in a mood to opine about metal.


No, I wasn't talking to you, but rather the early repliers here on this thread. I just want to network more with other metal fans but I don't want to have to keep checking here all the time to, uh, network with. Forums usually slow me down.


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

I listen to Iron Maiden since I was 6. Seventh Son was released that time. It turned out later that I got metal infected with their best album and best songs ever (Moonchild, Infinite Dreams, Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son, Only The Good Die Young). I liked the dark and somewhat gothic atmosphere and got bit scared while listening first few times  Especially the solo in Only The Good Die Young is amazing, I doubt I heard better through all the years.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to listen to heavy metal, but my taste slowly progressed to gothic / doom metal. Draconian, Moonspell... Some melodic death metal is really good


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

any genre of metal i will listen to it. but mostly a metalcore melodic death metal fan.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:b


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

idiotboy said:


> i love prog! it's so amazing, and even though at times it can be dorky it's still the bomb.
> 
> my favorite prog-rock and prog-metal bands are (some already listed)...
> 
> ...


I love explosions in the sky, I also like post metal like Isis and Neurosis.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I like some metal, and rock bands that scream, 

used to like the hardcore metal, (screaming the whole song, that barely even sounds good..), 

i like slipknot, mudvayne, metallica, slayer, billy talent (i know, billy talent isn't really metal, but they still scream)

meh. dislike the hardcore metal fans though that think the only good music is "Badass and angry" and cant show any other emotions or sound wimpy >__>


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

off the top of my head: tool, tesseract, first signs of frost, periphery, animals as leaders, sikth, isis, pelican, scale the summit, cyclamen, deftones, 36 crazyfists, baroness, townsend, meshuggah, porcupine tree, mastodon, slipknot, stone sour, blotted science, russian circles, chimp spanner, atomship, metallica, sevendust, cky, high on fire, the f***ing champs, the dillinger escape plan, static-x, machine head, in flames, helmet, HIM, atreyu


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Pantera...but I like most of what everyone else has posted on here as well. I just can't stand that crap they pass off as metal on the radio. You know, the music that almost passes as metal but then the lead vocalist starts to sing about his lost love or how he misses his kids, but it's actually a bunch of high pitched whining, and I start to remember why I only listen to my cd player.


----------



## sinnocent (Dec 27, 2011)

Devin Townsend (though he's only metal 1/2 the time now. Seeing him next Saturday!!)
Strapping Young Lad
Dimmu Borgir


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!


----------

